# Puerto Vallarta August 28,29,30



## Capt. Juan Moll

First day headed to Corbetena got there to find no one else, we had the place to ourselfs.

Made skipjack right away put the first bait in and Zanate says something is taking my bait, he gives line and we are on we know it's not a tuna or marlin cause of the way he fights then 10 min. after we have color to a 60lbs. Pargo..

We reset baits and right away we get bit, we had the fish and lost it in the first 5 min. then another knock down and another and another finally we get a small skipjack and put it out no more than 15 min. and got bit but i didn't set the hook. FARMER.......























We ended up the day with 1 Pargo and 6 small yellowfins.

Second day were on our way to Corbetena and 7 miles before we spot a huge bait ball of small skipjack we tried for 30min. but no luck I decide to troll with lures over to the rock got there and the report was slow 6 boats working the area for nada, we make bait loaded the tubes and set our spread.

When i was done setting the last bait 20 ft. from the boat the short flat lines starts going all over just when i got to the rods it breaks the rubber band and the reel starts screaming just as i was feeding the fish he jumps 2 times just to come on the side of the boat and spit the bait out...est. 250 lbs. Blue Marlin

I reset the same rod and just as i was going to put the rubber band in the clip it snaps off my fingers and he is taking line I feed him and come tight and we are on he starts taking line we clear deck and it comes out of water shaking his head, we back down on the fish had him on for 45 min. saw color and when he starts jumping and doing head shakes close to the boat the leader gives up and off he goes. Est. 400 to 500lbs. Black Marlin.

Everybody in the boat was in shock we decide to keep trolling in look for one more but no more Marlin luck for us that day we had our chance.

Around 3 p.m the tuna start showing up we decide to start drifting set up the kite and 3 flat lines.
Finally we get a boil on the double trouble and we are on 5 min. in to the fight the fish gets off.

finally our tournament fishing time was over.

We decided to make 3 more drifts after and we hookep up and landed a 80 lbs. yellowfin but we were to late for the scale.

Want to thank the boys for a great tournament and will see you next year Roberto.

Third day we make the run over to Corbetena worked the area for 3 hrs. and nada onlt thing there was green water. We put lures and worked our way up to El Banco released one sail and lost another when we got there we saw lots of small tuna action we caught 4 and called it a day.


----------



## shinto

Who cares about the fish!!! WOW...nice, ummm....mess you got there. More pix!!!!


----------



## gregs1

That's one helluva first post right there!


----------



## nycGimp

I don't see any fish. Awesome post!!


----------



## fishin shallow

Nice catch...and the fish ain't bad either:spineyes:


----------



## FishinHippie

greenie coming your way! That is a very very nice..... 




purple.... 




gatorade....


----------



## Eddie B

*Nice Fish*

What charter did yall go out with? How do i get hooked up with that?


----------



## crawfort

*Holy ****...*


----------



## sneekypete

I'd sure like to get a set of inflate...ables like that...VERY NICE PFD's



Capt. Juan Moll said:


> First day headed to Corbetena got there to find no one else, we had the place to ourselfs.
> 
> Made skipjack right away put the first bait in and Zanate says something is taking my bait, he gives line and we are on we know it's not a tuna or marlin cause of the way he fights then 10 min. after we have color to a 60lbs. Pargo..
> 
> We reset baits and right away we get bit, we had the fish and lost it in the first 5 min. then another knock down and another and another finally we get a small skipjack and put it out no more than 15 min. and got bit but i didn't set the hook. FARMER.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up the day with 1 Pargo and 6 small yellowfins.
> 
> Second day were on our way to Corbetena and 7 miles before we spot a huge bait ball of small skipjack we tried for 30min. but no luck I decide to troll with lures over to the rock got there and the report was slow 6 boats working the area for nada, we make bait loaded the tubes and set our spread.
> 
> When i was done setting the last bait 20 ft. from the boat the short flat lines starts going all over just when i got to the rods it breaks the rubber band and the reel starts screaming just as i was feeding the fish he jumps 2 times just to come on the side of the boat and spit the bait out...est. 250 lbs. Blue Marlin
> 
> I reset the same rod and just as i was going to put the rubber band in the clip it snaps off my fingers and he is taking line I feed him and come tight and we are on he starts taking line we clear deck and it comes out of water shaking his head, we back down on the fish had him on for 45 min. saw color and when he starts jumping and doing head shakes close to the boat the leader gives up and off he goes. Est. 400 to 500lbs. Black Marlin.
> 
> Everybody in the boat was in shock we decide to keep trolling in look for one more but no more Marlin luck for us that day we had our chance.
> 
> Around 3 p.m the tuna start showing up we decide to start drifting set up the kite and 3 flat lines.
> Finally we get a boil on the double trouble and we are on 5 min. in to the fight the fish gets off.
> 
> finally our tournament fishing time was over.
> 
> We decided to make 3 more drifts after and we hookep up and landed a 80 lbs. yellowfin but we were to late for the scale.
> 
> Want to thank the boys for a great tournament and will see you next year Roberto.
> 
> Third day we make the run over to Corbetena worked the area for 3 hrs. and nada onlt thing there was green water. We put lures and worked our way up to El Banco released one sail and lost another when we got there we saw lots of small tuna action we caught 4 and called it a day.


----------



## amaccammond

*More info PLEASE!*

Please post charter info... phone number, web site, etc... I'd like to get in on some of that....... action!! And the fishing looks good too!


----------



## txranger

I didn't see any fish either....


----------



## BOOM VANG

*i want that!*

ok, hang on a minute...seriously though...where about in puerto vallarta and which charter? i dont care about the fish either. if you dont mind; did you rent for a day or what? whats the deal? im really interested since i will be going in a few weeks.

(i might be off and if i am: you guys have some quality girlfriends there)

great post!!

i need details (other than the fishing story posted) thx!


----------



## BOOM VANG

*more!*

after further evaluation: you were on a boat by the name of "double trouble" (as in double trouble out of rockport?)


----------



## Capt. Juan Moll

www.sportfishing.com.mx

or send me a PM


----------



## nycGimp

Capt. Juan Moll said:


> www.sportfishing.com.mx
> 
> or send me a PM


Deck "hands" included?


----------



## robul

wow.. I didnt have those deckhands when I went on billfish adventures in Puerto Vallarta.. Time to go back I guess.


----------



## edex

hmmm... those pics don't look like joe blow took them... I mean the clarity, res, and lighting is top notch.


----------



## Team Puro Chile

Wow! I am speachless. Anymore pics?


----------



## Captain Dave

What a way to join 2cool.. Welcome and refer all your Captains over that way. 

Catching fish and fishing with some fish babes.. You got it down pat..


----------



## D.L.

**** that reminds me of something I wanted to do today!


----------



## POSIDEON

I think i will be taking vacation soon..


----------



## Benelliboss

HOLY *****************************!!!!!!!!!!!! Where do I sign up...I'd love to see the back side of that fish in purple!!!


----------



## NateTxAg

**** **** **** **** **** **** YOU LUCKY BASTARD YOU!!!!!!!!!!! THOSE ARE SOME TOP NOTCH DECKHANDS IF I"VE EVER SEEN ONE!!!! PURPLE WINS!!!! 

PUERTO VALLARTA HERE I COME AND THE SAD PART ABOUT IT IS THAT I DONT EVEN CARE ABOUT THE FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad dog

*report*

Send fishing report after every charter from now on. I think I would just pass up the fishing and more happy going for a 12 hour booze cruze.


----------



## Bella Monster

i do not have any words............................


----------



## Cru

Looks like a good trip to me!


----------



## fshnmajician

man that photoshop program is a sure deal


----------



## The Machine

aguacate


----------



## 100% Texan

Welcome to 2 cool and what a great fishing trip you had some green comeing your way


----------



## muddnasty

i'm super jealous...


----------



## BigPig069

Watch out (Tim) Coastal, it looks like there is someone else out there trying to top your pics. You both should keep them coming and we will decide on the best Pics (FISH) optional


----------



## ccbluewater

Welcome to 2cool Juan! Nice report!! Im going to try to get my dad to come down there for Bikini Jam next year. Keep the reports coming, this site is sure to be good to you! 

Kyle Arnold


----------



## Findeep

Is it just me or is it just that hard to figure out what flavor gatorade that is? I keep coming back to it thinking I will be able to see it better....go figure.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Ok Capt.....Im biting.....How would one go about setting up a trip with errr uh a few extra deck hands?


----------



## Capt. Juan Moll

Thanks Kyle, If you guys have the time and oportunity you should it's a fun tourney the only hard part is to keep focused.

Say hi to all your family.



ccbluewater said:


> Welcome to 2cool Juan! Nice report!! Im going to try to get my dad to come down there for Bikini Jam next year. Keep the reports coming, this site is sure to be good to you!
> 
> Kyle Arnold


----------



## jt2hunt

those were onboard and we get a darn fish report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccbluewater

Will do Juan. Good luck in the coming months. Guys, I highly recommend Juan and the Top Gun service, they are top notch in every way. We were the first ones out, and the last ones in and couldnt have fished any harder. I will definatly be fishing with Juan and Sonate in the near future, hopefully with a few of those extra hands!


----------



## soggybottom

very, very nice fish there. I'm not sure what made me look at the pictures that many times to finally notice the fish, but I do know I went through nine double AA batteries and a cordless mouse or two scrolling up and down. Job well done. I'm not sure how you are going to top that trip


----------



## The Machine

I need to go there


----------



## dbarham

Benelliboss said:


> HOLY *****************************!!!!!!!!!!!! Where do I sign up...I'd love to see the back side of that fish in purple!!!


 well said sunnuvabiatch


----------

